# CWC Cathedral Stem!



## Krakatoa (Mar 29, 2020)

Heads up!









						~ Rare 1930's Cleveland Welding Co Bicycle CATHEDRAL Stem! ~  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">~ Rare 1930's Cleveland Welding Co Bicycle CATHEDRAL Stem! ~ In good used condition as shown. Original fasteners have wear on tool surfaces.</p>



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 30, 2020)

Is this your auction?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 30, 2020)

Heads up!









						CWC Cathedral / Riser Stem | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Howdy  Looking for a Cathedral Stem in any original condition.  Thanks! Chad




					thecabe.com


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2020)

3 1/2 hours to go!

Let's see if we can establish an up to the minute value...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Poof gone?


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2020)

Sold $225.59!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2020)

That’s one of those items that I would’ve sold for 50 bucks because I wouldn’t know the difference


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Sold $225.59



I've heard they bring a lot more when they are deeply pitted and wire brushed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I bought one for $75 before someone started hoarding all the high end CWCs!  V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow.... wouldn't have thought that was anything but a $25 gooseneck there. Guess I have to learn more about CWC


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2020)

It seems like it would have sold for more if posted on this platform.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2020)

I guess that's what makes this hobby fun.  There are treasures hiding in plain sight.  This one at Copake last year seems to have gone unnoticed by everyone except me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It seems like it would have sold for more if posted on this platform.



But it kind of was posted on here.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

Let's see the whole bike Chris.


bikewhorder said:


> I guess that's what makes this hobby fun.  There are treasures hiding in plain sight.  This one at Copake last year seems to have gone unnoticed by everyone except me.  View attachment 1166757


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> But it kind of was posted on here.



Yes, but not with a set price.   I am aware of a couple guys who sat on their hands; it was expressed: "the way the auction was handled was swarmy."


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Let's see the whole bike Chris.



It could have started out life as a Lindy!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 3, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, but not with a set price.   I am aware of a couple guys who sat on their hands; it was expressed: "the way the auction was handled was swarmy."



Just a normal eBay auction.... how could it be swarmy?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 3, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Just a normal eBay auction.... how could it be swarmy?



Not sure, it was just what was told to me.  My question is would have it sold for more if offered on this platform at a set price; say in the $275 to $350 range?  I'm in the opinion it would have but I don't know; times a changing.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

Check your stashes and let me know! 


Robertriley said:


> That’s one of those items that I would’ve sold for 50 bucks because I wouldn’t know the difference





Euphman06 said:


> Wow.... wouldn't have thought that was anything but a $25 gooseneck there. Guess I have to learn more about CWC


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey...money is only paper. I woulda been happy with getting 25 bucks so win win

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 3, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It seems like it would have sold for more if posted on this platform.





New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, but not with a set price.   I am aware of a couple guys who sat on their hands; it was expressed: "the way the auction was handled was swarmy."




I'm not sure what "Swarmy" means but I was only trying to put it out there and give everyone a chance, not just the first person who saw it here at a fixed price.

In fact it did sell to a well known Caber and was shipped out the same day to San Diego.

I did offer it to Chad a while back and he passed.

If people sat on their hands for whatever reason I guess they'll just have to keep looking, or go out and do the work to find it themselves in the wild.

I've got a great track record selling here ask anyone who has bought from me. I uphold the same standards on my eBay auctions.


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 3, 2020)

Must of been a while ago as I don't recall. I think you did well playing it the way you did.
Chad


Krakatoa said:


> I did offer it to Chad a while back and he passed.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 4, 2020)

I think I saw a couple of these in my basement no idea if I still have them but I’m going to try to find my stem buckets and look .


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2020)

***WANTED*** 37-38 RMS PARTS | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

I'm looking to buy the following 37-38 RMS parts as pictured below.  let me know what you have and we can talk $$$     Early no switch style.




					thecabe.com
				




I'm a player too....


----------



## dogdart (Apr 4, 2020)

Funny
People want them for $100
But want to sell them for $350

Same with the braced dropstand , they offer $100 then cry when one sells for$150 on eBay


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 4, 2020)

Those people are called flippers.


----------

